# Jake, Ion, or CX



## spidr62 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have now finally decided on the style of bike that is right for me. Wanting to start longer road rides, commute to and from work, and still be able to take the kids on rails-to-trails I have decided on a Cyclecross and really like the 2012 Kona Jake. I am also considering the Trek Ion and Scott CX. Looks like I am in the same price range across the board. Sell me on them.


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

I've just got an Ion CX and am loving it. I have it for long mixed surface rides and for light off road as I don't mtb anymore. It is a lovely looking bike, great power transfer from the press fit BB, light and comfortable. The tapered steerer provides great control through the corners. All in all a great bike. I work in a bike shop so I got a good deal. I wouldn't go Scott as they have a poor warranty rep here in the UK (we are also a Scott dealer). I 've never ridden the Kona, but they are popular over here.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

Not to make things complicated, but I just spent 2 months trying to decide on a bike to do the same thing as you (with the exception of taking kids on rides because I don't have kids). The Jake was high on my list. But after test riding as many bikes as I could, I decided steel was a better frame material for me, and went the ebay route, picking up a lemond poprad. I love it.


----------



## spidr62 (Apr 16, 2012)

zeppman said:


> Not to make things complicated, but I just spent 2 months trying to decide on a bike to do the same thing as you (with the exception of taking kids on rides because I don't have kids). The Jake was high on my list. But after test riding as many bikes as I could, I decided steel was a better frame material for me, and went the ebay route, picking up a lemond poprad. I love it.


Going with a steel frame is cheaper?


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

It all depends. For me, yes I saved about $200 over a new Jake. All I'm saying is that I went into this thinking that Carbon is for racers (which I'm not), Aluminum is for everyone else, and steel is old technology. I couldn't be more wrong. For me, the steel frame felt amazing over aluminum. Carbon rode very nice, but I thought it was impractical for a commuter. Yes, I know there are certain manufacturers that can make a Alum frame ride wonderfully, but I just enjoyed the steel so much more.


----------



## spidr62 (Apr 16, 2012)

Think I'm gonna make the splurge and get the Trek Ion CX. If I can pick up the new one for $1,500 am I doing well?


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

That ion CX is pretty pricey for an apex equipped bike with aluminum fork.

The Jake the Snake is a much better bike in a similar price range.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

I have never looked at these, but Trek's site states $1830 msrp. (I'm sure you've already looked there). I know the bike shops around me will rarely sell below msrp... and if they do, its maybe a 10% discount and you have to pay cash.


----------



## zeppman (Jul 13, 2011)

+1 on simonaway427's comment. I know Trek (and Spec) are fine manufacturers, but when I was looking, the components you got for the price you paid was way off compared to the Kona's, Felts, etc.... 

If you looking at spending $1500, I believe the Kona Jake the Snake is around $1650. You get full 105 on that and a carbon fork. I'm not saying "get this bike" I'm just bringing up an example.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

zeppman said:


> +1 on simonaway427's comment. I know Trek (and Spec) are fine manufacturers, but when I was looking, the components you got for the price you paid was way off compared to the Kona's, Felts, etc....
> 
> If you looking at spending $1500, I believe the Kona Jake the Snake is around $1650. You get full 105 on that and a carbon fork. I'm not saying "get this bike" I'm just bringing up an example.


Jake the Snake is Ultegra/105 with Gossamer cranks - one hell of a bike for the price.

Look at Felt too - I have a f75x - similar price point to your choices. 105 with BB30 Gossamer, Carbon fork and carbon seat stays.


----------



## spidr62 (Apr 16, 2012)

simonaway427 said:


> Jake the Snake is Ultegra/105 with Gossamer cranks - one hell of a bike for the price.
> 
> Look at Felt too - I have a f75x - similar price point to your choices. 105 with BB30 Gossamer, Carbon fork and carbon seat stays.


From what I understand Apex is the same level as 105??? As for the price, I understand how much lower it is than MSRP, and that is why I think I will take the deal. I got an in is all I am saying and not going to advertise where I am getting it as it won't be available to anyone else. All I was asking was if I can get it for that, it is a steal, right? Guess it is dumb since you already told me 10% is the most that you've seen. 
I can't wait to get my bike.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

sounds like you've already made up your mind.

Regardless of the "deal" your getting, there are far better bikes out there for the same money.

I would say the new Tiagra 10spd is equivalent to Apex. 105 is in between Rival and Force IMO.


----------



## spidr62 (Apr 16, 2012)

simonaway427 said:


> sounds like you've already made up your mind.
> 
> Regardless of the "deal" your getting, there are far better bikes out there for the same money.
> 
> I would say the new Tiagra 10spd is equivalent to Apex. 105 is in between Rival and Force IMO.


Take it you're a Trek hater. I guess that is what makes this bike world so diverse. There are so many options and everybody has their pref. I am new, and maybe you are right, but from the many other responses Apex is comparable with 105. Like I said, I don't know.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not a Trek hater...I have a Superfly 29'r in my garage 

All I'm saying is that for the price you're paying, you can get a bike with a carbon fork. If you're riding rail to trails, it will make all the difference. Your hands will thank you for it.

I really encourage you to look around, and not jump at a flashy deal.


----------



## spidr62 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well stopped at the shop and found out I will get the 2012 Trek Ion CX for $1350. I think that is a hell of a deal. I understand it does not have a carbon fork but I am not paying $1600 or more now so I think I can live with that. Maybe down the road you will be right, but for that price for a Trek I am happy.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Whatever man. You were prepared to spend $1500 nine hours ago. Just because they are lowering the price, doesn't make it a better bike.

But in the end, its your bike and your money.
Enjoy.


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

The 2012 Ion cx has a carbon fork, with alloy steerer.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

Small but significant difference - Kona JTS - front brake stop mounted between the stem and the headtube, and on the Trek Ion it`s mounted to the fork crown.

Search `cyclocross front brake chatter` and then rest assured you made the right choice....

Edit: Trek Ion also comes with front and rear `integrated` fender mounts..... I don`t believe the Kona does.

So as you can see, whatever dude said it, he was right - 105 is a wee bit better than an Apex build, but you trade it off for much better `convenience` items on the Trek.


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a 2011 Jake the Snake and I love it. BB30. Tapered steerer, with a full carbon steerer. I snagged a frame from Bikeman.com on closeout last year and built it. 105/Ultegra, Avid Ultimates brakes, Sram Force crank, FSA Rd-60 wheels, ITM bars/stem/post. It rides nice. Set up as my road bike right now.

I have 1300 or so in it as is. Found a few deals on ebay and friends with stuff lying around. 


And the 2011 Jake has fender mounts front and rear I belive the 2012 does as well.


----------

